# Phragmipedium andreettae



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 23, 2010)

I received this little one from Ecuagenera last spring, it was small and the new leaf who was coming out was rotten, I cut off all the dead tissue and repot it. I was surprise and please to see a little bud coming out only few weeks later... Wondering If I let them growing or not to save the plant...I decide to but to cut the flower soon after it will open...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine are teenie tiny.  Good job saving it. I don't know what to recommend to keep it alive.


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

There's an itty bitty sweet heart of a flower:smitten:


----------



## gonewild (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 23, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2010)

Very intriguing....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2010)

Very pretty. It looks pinker than the other photos of seen of it. I like the pink!


----------



## John M (Jul 23, 2010)

Cute! At least now you know it is labelled correctly. Now, cut off that stem! That plant is way too small to carry any blooms.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 23, 2010)

very nice Jean-Pierre


----------



## Jorch (Jul 23, 2010)

Very nice flower!! Although I'm surprised how small the plant is. :drool:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Mine are teenie tiny.  Good job saving it. I don't know what to recommend to keep it alive.



Hi Eric, thanks! When I got it bare roots, I repot it in my usual mix base on Chilean sphagnum moss as I grow all my Phrags in. This year I put some X-small coco in too it (a try) and repot almost all my collection in the S/H way too. But it is to soon and not enough experimentation for me to recommend any special requirement.


----------



## Phragmatic (Jul 24, 2010)

Cute and pretty small! thanks for sharing


----------



## GuRu (Jul 24, 2010)

On the one hand a lovely flower but on the other hand will this plant survive - I keep my fingers crossed! Good luck!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 25, 2010)

GuRu said:


> On the one hand a lovely flower but on the other hand will this plant survive - I keep my fingers crossed! Good luck!!



Hope to! Thanks!


----------

